# 2 disques durs IDE sur PM B&W rév a ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2000)

Sur un Powermac G3 B&W rev b on peut installer 2 HD l'un sur l'autre.
Peut on, en achetant une nappe de connexion IDE 2 (ou 3) connecteurs, avoir 2 HD l'un à côté de l'autre dans un PM G3 (400Mhz) B&W rév a ????

Et  aussi, si c'est possible,peut on avec ce troisième connecteur, brancer un graveur ?(nappe de 40cm!)


----------



## cl97 (22 Avril 2000)

je m'avance un peu, mais je crois que ce n'est pas possible sur un G3 revision a.

Pour confirmation, va aire un tour sur http:///www.xlr8yourmac.com 

chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2000)

D'après le dernier SVM-Mac, les G3 B&W peuvent supporter 2 périphérique par connexion, donc on peut avoir deux lecteurs (CD/DVD/Zip) et deux diques durs IDE !!

Mais peut on avoir un graveur et un disque durs sur la même nappe IDE ???


----------

